# IBS Help and Counciling



## Kaley1987 (Mar 31, 2011)

Ive been a suffering problems with IBS since I was 15. Its weird because it didnt come on all of a sudden just gradually once a few months then a month then a week. Now 9 years later it is daily. I struggle to leave the house as I have to rush back in to go to the toilet even though I dont actually go. If I do manage to get myself out of the door im in agony with stomach cramps and try and make my visit to where ever Im going as short as possible. If I need to go clothes shopping I will find the clothes I want online and be dropped of out side the shop so I can run in and pick them up. I have 2 children aged 5 and 3 the eldest is at school and I find it hard to take him and pick him up. It is alot worse in the morning. Im really struggling at the moment and was just looking to see if any one else has similar troubles. Ive had my bloods tested at the doctors and as they came back fine he wont refer me for any other tests. Ive been on all sorts of drugs to stop this and have tried buscopan and Imodium. My doctor has now refered me to a counciller to see if this is any help. Is there anyone else going through this because I find it hard to explain to any one what this feels like. I dont have many friends as Im always letting them down on nights out or doing anything. I havent been out into town or on a night out since I was 18 and I feel like I cant get a job because of this. Its actually ruining my life x


----------



## emz (Nov 9, 2010)

I've also been suffering since I was 15, however it's only been 4 years for me. I know exactly how you feel. The only time I can go out is to the doctors and even then if I'm waiting for more than a minute or two for my appointment I start to worry. You're doing better than I am with the clothes shopping. I hope you have support from other Mums if you can't take him or pick him up? I had real problems with my doctor. He tested me to see if my organs were working fine, diabetes, coeliac disease and loads of other stuff. After every test came back negative he didn't seem too eager to test me for anything else, and me and my mum had to really push for him to keep trying. In the end I changed doctors and have received much more support and help. I've been to a school counselor and although we only briefly talked about my IBS (as I didn't know what it was at the time) generally talking about my problems with someone impartial definitely helped me. I thought I'd lost my friends because I stopped going out and hadn't seen any of them in 6 months, but the other day I sent them all an email apologising for not seeing them in months and said I had a problem with my stomach which made me ill a lot etc and one of my friends replied saying that she had IBS so knew how it felt. So maybe if you haven't already told them about it if you kind of explain without too much detail you might find someone who you can relate to? I'm trying to find a job at the moment that will allow me to work at home, which might be an option for you if you have basic computer skills. Or maybe you could learn a craft or something so you can make things and sell them on ebay or www.folksy.com which is an english based craft site. You're not alone here and loads of people are going through the same things as you so don't give up yet. I hope the counselling helps


----------



## CinMari (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear about what you have to go through. I have to deal with IBS everyday as well and it's quite isolating. I'm starting an IBS education/coping group facilitated by psych health in my city. It doesn't start until April 12th but I'm hoping to learn other ways of coping with the pain. You never know if something is going to work unless you try it, right?Take care.


----------

